# Scientific research on dunking biscuits



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like 6 people to join me in an experiment where week by week, we each buy a packet of the same biscuits to dunk, to get to which one is the overall winner. If anyone wishes to join me in the caper, we can get a list together then come up with the criteria. This may also involve trying them in tea as a comparison. If you wish to join me, stick your name down and this is strictly limited to 6 , so if you miss out, tough

dfk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bored today?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you adding your name jeebsy? Just think of the valuable add on sales you could get on the stall mate


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

scientific, must be "dunkability" the only one for me is mcvities digestives, but I'm sure the recipe has changed again or baked different, the last time 2010 removed palm oil to sunflower oil,

"dunkability" not so good.







best with milky tea, are we bored today no TDF or ashes


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

bored...me...never. I just have the sort of mind that continually needs to question things....now, who wants to be the first to put their name to my list...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wasn't this done once before and ginger nuts were crowned the winner? Or was it garibaldis?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I reckon that chocolate coated biscuits, not half coated but completely coated will win. The liquid will start to melt the outside layer but not get at the inside...that will be my starting point I think


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

For me its Hobnobs followed by Ginger nuts.

I havent had biscuits for a while now, got to try to keep my weight down otherwise I would have joined in you experiment.

I shall watch from the side lines.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

risky said:


> Wasn't this done once before and ginger nuts were crowned the winner? Or was it garibaldis?


where did fig rolls come ?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

are we looking for profiles & ratios


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Chocolate Hobnobs, oaty and choccie = win win. Can't beat drinking a brew through a Twix, king size is best!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> where did fig rolls come ?


They were reserved for the seniors category.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

rich tea wont fair too well

my money is on the ginger nut. but shops own brand or McV's ...... hmmmmmm


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

As most of the people who have met me in real life will probably have guessed, there is not much out there that I won't eat, but biscuits dunked in liquid is just wrong!!! I look forward to hearing the results though


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

working dog said:


> rich tea wont fair too well


It depends what the test is? They're one of my favourite things, rich tea dunked in coffee or tea is great. You just have to avoid the flop...where they fall into the drink. It needs quick reactions, good hand eye co-ordination. The sense of jeopardy always gets my heart going.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

There's a serious danger using biscuits that degrade. My friend had a TBIF (Total Biscuit Integrity Failure) on Sunday night.

The tea and biscuit were a right off.

Plus; there's a further issue - you can't bin it because it's wet, you can't sink it because it's chunky.

Big issues to consider.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

jonc said:


> There's a serious danger using biscuits that degrade. My friend had a TBIF (Total Biscuit Integrity Failure) on Sunday night.
> 
> The tea and biscuit were a right off.
> 
> ...


Easily solved by a spoon - us northerners won't waste a brew unless we really have to.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Tregroes Toffee waffles are precision designed to balance on the top of a mug or tea or coffee, thus softening the waffle and toffee, increasing goo factor considerably.

A sort of indirect dunk.

Has the added advantage of not making your coffee taste like it is full of sawdust and Starbuck's syrup.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> It depends what the test is? They're one of my favourite things, rich tea dunked in coffee or tea is great. You just have to avoid the flop...where they fall into the drink. It needs quick reactions, good hand eye co-ordination. The sense of jeopardy always gets my heart going.


scientific investigation revels the researchby Dr stuart farrimond the clear winner is rich tea in uk, it my also be world wide


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

On the biscuit theme. I noticed a jar of Lotus biscuit spread in the local Tesco (other supermarkets are available, as are other spreads) so put a jar in the basket. Then noticed that they had lotus biscuits which got me thinking. In they went.

Got home, took out a biscuit, lathered the bottom with biscuit spread and added a second biscuit to give a lotus biscuit version of the custard cream.

Tasty but maybe one lotus biscuit component too far


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

That spread is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jonc said:


> That spread is all kinds of wrong.


next you'll be telling me that vanilla syrup is wrong


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't often dunk but one prerequisite is that it be a nice biscuit to start with.

So Digestive, Hob-Nob, Bourbon, Custard Cream are all acceptable dunking fodder.

There is no place or justification for ever eating Rich Tea dunked or un-dunked!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You will all think I'm mad but Bath Olivers work rather well...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

working dog said:


> On the biscuit theme. I noticed a jar of Lotus biscuit spread in the local Tesco (other supermarkets are available, as are other spreads) so put a jar in the basket. Then noticed that they had lotus biscuits which got me thinking. In they went.
> 
> Got home, took out a biscuit, lathered the bottom with biscuit spread and added a second biscuit to give a lotus biscuit version of the custard cream.
> 
> Tasty but maybe one lotus biscuit component too far


Yes the spread is sweet enough (very ) on toast or something, on a biscuit must have been pretty full on.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> You will all think I'm mad but Bath Olivers work rather well...


I had to check what they are and then agree, you're mad


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jonc said:


> That spread is all kinds of wrong.


If that spread is wrong I don't wanna be right


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I had to check what they are and then agree, you're mad


Not a fan of sweet bikkies and the Bath Olivers hold together a lot better than Oat thins...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had bad experiences with Rich Tea over the years, the last sip of tea isn't very pleasant. what you need is a Goretex™ biscuit, that lets in all the moisture, but doesn't fall apart..


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Yes the spread is sweet enough (very ) on toast or something, on a biscuit must have been pretty full on.


I'm not a sweet fan. Prefer cheese and biscuits at the end of a meal, never had sugar in drinks or cereals so yes, full on for me

On the cereals theme, its a bit like putting extra sugar on sugar puffs


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've got a sweet tooth so Bath Olivers sound worse than Rich Tea. That lotus spread is fab, such a dilemma as I like the crunchy version and daughter likes the smooth. Lovely on toast for a sugary pick me up. Goretex™ biscuits sound good as long as they don't pop like a balloon when you bite into them - dribbling isn't a good look for me.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No no no no

There's only one biscuit for all round dunking AND is also unbeatable in coffee and tea..............

Ladies and gentleman, I present to you.............

The Lotus Caramelised biscuit.

Available in all good supermarkets and a few rubbish ones too.

Ooh and for those who say there must be chocolate (with whom I care not to disagree ) I present the Lotus chocolate covered caramelised biscuit, although these are a little less easily found.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

IMHO I don't think you can beat a digger!

I'm currently waiting on 2 packs of Stroopwafels coming from Den Haag. You rest them on the top of your brew to warm up and allow goooo factor to the caramel!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Whilst I've enjoyed plenty of those Lotus caramelised biscuits with a coffee (a hotel I used to visit each weekday provided a complimentary one with every hot drink), I've never been a fan of dunking biscuits in coffee (don't drink tea).

Shame, would have happily joined dfk41's 'scientific research' panel!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I think Cam has got it spot on. Just had to go and buy a packet, am now happily dunking caramelised goodness! Yum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there anyone who wants to put their name down for this most unscientific of tests? There seems to be a lot of opinion but very little fact here.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I'll put my name down. Good excuse to ditch the diet and eat biscuits, all in the name of science


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Biscuits are crunchy for a reason - they shouldnt be dunked

The only caveat here is a malted milk biscuit in ice cold milk

Coulndt possibly prostitute myself for this type of research

Will watch the thread with interest though


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Been a fan of Lotus Caramelised biscuits here for years, I like the way they come in handy packets inside the outer packet.

Most of mine goes to the dog now though


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Rich tea looks the bookies favourite for this one:


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Now that's what you call a well thought out, controlled, scientific study!

So far this is thread amounts to no more a mish-mash of subjective opinion from a disparate bunch of free style dunkers!

Personally, I think biscuit dunking is a disgusting habit but I do acknowledge your right to do whatever you will behind closed doors.

Actually, I have rather enjoyed reading about your furtive activities.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Actually, I have rather enjoyed reading about your furtive activities.


It's only the fact that I don't go out much that keeps me doing it indoors. Heck I'd do it in front of the queen if the moment arose, obviously I'd be hoping she'd join in "Phillip, pass my black gloves. Ones going to dunk ones biscuit" but either way I'd be having fun.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

I know this won't help in your pursuits,or perhaps it will, but in Australia we have what is known as the Tim Tam Slam. Rather than me explain this video shows how it is done







.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


>


Thats, like, SOOO annoying


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Dunking wise, Chocolate digestives win for me. Chocolate Lotus biscuits and chocolate chip cookies are the runners up.



Angelique Noire said:


> I know this won't help in your pursuits,or perhaps it will, but in Australia we have what is known as the Tim Tam Slam. Rather than me explain this video shows how it is done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learnt about it from a former workmate who spent a few years down that way. Tim Tams aren't easy to find sadly, but when I do find some this does happen.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Thats, like, SOOO annoying


My apologies, I was going to warn that it was annoying but at least you get the gist of how it works







.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Flibster said:


> Dunking wise, Chocolate digestives win for me. Chocolate Lotus biscuits and chocolate chip cookies are the runners up.
> 
> I learnt about it from a former workmate who spent a few years down that way. Tim Tams aren't easy to find sadly, but when I do find some this does happen.


Sorry, don't know how to multi quote.

I think probably every Aussie/visitor to Australia has had a go at some stage. The problem is once you start, it is hard to stop







.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I've been doing this with Twix bars for years - quite a common thing when I was growing up. Bite the end off, slurp the cuppa up then eat the twix. As long as you have a decent size mouth and the twix isn't a king size bad boy, it can all fit in! Or maybe that's just my gob!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Peter Kay suggested in one of his sketches that the SAS of biscuits was the hob nob. When you have dipped it once it come back up having drunk half the liquid and shouts at you "go on, dip me again".

30 seconds of hilarity






Ian


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


> Sorry, don't know how to multi quote.


If you're using a web browser then hit the little " speech mark with a + on it (it's next to reply with quote) as many times as you want to copy quotes and then for the last quote, use the Reply with Quote button.

If you're using tapatalk then you just tap each one you want to quote and then the reply with quote option (from memory).


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Obsy said:


> I've been doing this with Twix bars for years - quite a common thing when I was growing up. Bite the end off, slurp the cuppa up then eat the twix. As long as you have a decent size mouth and the twix isn't a king size bad boy, it can all fit in! Or maybe that's just my gob!


Mmm, Twix bar, It has to be worth a shot







.



jlarkin said:


> If you're using a web browser then hit the little " speech mark with a + on it (it's next to reply with quote) as many times as you want to copy quotes and then for the last quote, use the Reply with Quote button.
> 
> If you're using tapatalk then you just tap each one you want to quote and then the reply with quote option (from memory).


Thank you, hopefully this works







.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrs Ratty just got back from shopping and had bought a packet of Lotus Biscoff's, they have a sticker attached stating "TRY ME FREE" that entitles you to a full refund, all you have to do is send a 15 word statement saying why you did or did not like the product and include the till receipt.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I bought a packet of the chocolate biscoffs and got the same sticker. I just can't bring myself to lie - plus they don't refund postage


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

you dont have to lie, , you can say whether you liked them or disliked them, it is unconditional regards if you liked them or didnt like them

Quote,

Write a 15 word or more statement about why you did or did not like the product"

Unquote

Agree postage costs would negate part of the refund though


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Ooh, serves me right for not reading things properly!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> I would like 6 people to join me in an experiment where week by week, we each buy a packet of the same biscuits to dunk, to get to which one is the overall winner. If anyone wishes to join me in the caper, we can get a list together then come up with the criteria. This may also involve trying them in tea as a comparison. If you wish to join me, stick your name down and this is strictly limited to 6 , so if you miss out, tough
> 
> dfk


I've just had a dunking failure and checked to see if there was any research on dunking problems on the forum. I found this thread









The biscuit isn't the cause of the failure though; it's not the dreaded 'broke up and and sank' issue, thankfully. The biscuit is a bog standard McVities Digestive. I normally dunk these in coffee (usually AeroPress) or tea (also AeroPress) and have no issues whatsoever.

This evening, for a change, I decided to make some hot chocolate using 100% low fat milk (Arla BOB) and 100% cocoa solids Mestiza chocolate from Colombia Coffee Roasters in Oxford. I don't do sugar. It makes a wonderful hot chocolate but it's surprisingly unsuitable for dunking.

The fluid doesn't seem to penetrate the biscuit much at all. The outside goes very dark brown, but the inside doesn't go nice and soft as usual. I'm on biscuit number four now testing longer immersion times. It's definitely not a temperature issue.

After ten seconds, the centre is still dry. At twenty seconds there are still crunchy bits. And at thirty seconds.

I can state that at forty seconds, which is extreme dunking, a bit has dropped off and sunk - but not the whole part that was immersed for that time. It wasn't virgin biscuit though, the edge having previously been nibbled. I suspect an intact biscuit may hold its integrity even longer.

Is there a record for the longest intact biscuit dunk perhaps?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

\ said:


> scientific, must be "dunkability" the only one for me is mcvities digestives, but I'm sure the recipe has changed again or baked different, the last time 2010 removed palm oil to sunflower oil,
> 
> "dunkability" not so good.
> 
> ...


McVities Digestives haven't been as good since they removed animal fats [linky] in the late 80s or early 90s. They're still my go-to dunker and the lowest sugar content of pretty much any biscuit.


----------

